# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  PzKpfw IV ausf H(Revell,Italleri  М1х72)

## dutic

Очередная моделька БТТ от "авиатора"-PzKpfw IV ausf H.
Собиралась из наборов Revell и Italleri(где что уже и не помню).
Красил АКАНом.

----------


## dutic

Ещё фото:

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
Аккуратная модель получилась, но зачем надо было скрещивать ревелл с италом? Из него же нормально получаются обе  модификации поздняя h и ранняя j,только надо забороть унификацию наборов... Можно поподробней?

Мой долгостройный замут с ревелом http://www.acemodel.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32187

----------


## dutic

> Привет!
> Аккуратная модель получилась, но зачем надо было скрещивать ревелл с италом? Из него же нормально получаются обе  модификации поздняя h и ранняя j,только надо забороть унификацию наборов... Можно поподробней?
> 
> Мой долгостройный замут с ревелом http://www.acemodel.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32187


А у меня в наборе Revell были достаточно приличные и ровненькие катки.
От Итала брал только некоторую мелочь-экраны на башню и что-то ещё(уже и не помню,модель делалась года 3 назад)

----------

